# Help me in Building a system for working on Visual Effects Editing Software's !!



## s0rdfish (Aug 8, 2010)

1.   What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to  say  multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of  systems  are capable of doing that)
A:*  I m a Student doing my VFX Diploma & My Purpose for working on (Visual Effects) Editing software, Maya, 3dMax, nuke, fusion, Photoshop, After Effects, PremierePro* * Music Editing software... But working More on After Effects, Premier Pro, Nuke, Fusion, boujou, Etc    *(Playing Games too )
2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving  similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A: *YES*
3. What is  your MAX budget?
A:* 40k to 45k  *Max
4. Planning to overclock? 
A: *NO*
5. Which OS  are you planning to use?
A: *either xp64 or windows 7*
6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A:  *500GB*
7.  What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want?
A:  *20" or 22"  HD*
8. How would you rate your  hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10?  (1 being the lowest, 5 being  you are somewhat in sync with the current  performers and 10 being the  highest)
A:  *7*
9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done  by an assembler? 
A:  *assembler*
10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A:  *within this month* 
11.  Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A:  *yes*
12.  Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in  this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: *I have Keyboard, Mouse, Ups, DVD writer.* ( took 3 months back)
13. Which city do you live in and  are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: *Yes. Bangalore*
14. Mention  any other points if deemed necessary
A: *my budget is only 40k to 45k frds so please give me the best system configuration for Price given above  *

---------- Post added at 07:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 PM ----------

Thanks & Regards


----------



## mavihs (Aug 8, 2010)

too less! you need double of that for a decent config or your rendering will suffer a lot!
try to increase you budget to atleast 50K!


----------



## s0rdfish (Aug 9, 2010)

Frds i have only 40k but i can try max to 45k frds plzz help me in giving me best config for a PC

---------- Post added at 03:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:30 PM ----------

Hello mavihs thx for ur reply soo i have only 40k now but max i can try 45k


----------



## s0rdfish (Aug 12, 2010)

Plzz frds Help me Plzz reply


----------



## mavihs (Aug 13, 2010)

do you want a LCD too?


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 13, 2010)

Phenom 2 X4 945 @ 6900
Gigabyte Ma785gmt-us2h @ 5200
Kingston 4 gb DDR3 1333mhz @ 5200
CORSAIR CMPSU-550VX 550 @ 4800
samsung B2030 @ 6500
Nvidia GTS 250 1gb DDR3 @ 6800
Cabinet :- wait for others reply (dunno about it) 

U will need a good cabinet wih very best cooling system ..dunno know about that so wait for others suggestion.. Me don't have much Idea so wait for other suggestion before buying....but remember few things 40-45k is enuf for learning purpose and making show reel.. but for commercial purpose it is nothing.. buy Graphic card of nvidia only as it's cuda an physics will help u out .. soon rendering will be card based so .u will have a advantage..

I have used max on c2d 1.8 ghz , gts 250 , 2gb ram.. for learning and showl reel it is good ..I believe..well bought new system 3-4 days ago.

and recheck ur ups after all this upgrade can it give enough backup


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 13, 2010)

Forgot to add 

WD 500 gb Hard-disk @ 2000


----------



## s0rdfish (Oct 7, 2010)

frd thxx for replies so tomorrow i m going to buy my new system and this is wat i have decided plzz let me know if changes needed 

amd phenom ||x4 965 do i need Cooling fan for AMD Phenom ||X4 965 ( How is AMD Phenom || X6 1055T ?? )

gigabyte GA Ma770t-US3P ( but still not sure which motherboard to buy for amd phenom ||x4 965 help needed how is gigabyte GA MA785GM-US2H Or GA785GMT-USB3)

Kingston ddr3 ram 4gb

Seagate 1TB hard disk 

Dvd writer LG

Keyboard and mouse Logitech MK200 

Aoc 22" full HD monitor

Graphic card Zotac GTS 450 ( plzz suggest me other GP if this is not compatible with motherboard)

Cabinet-- not yet decided

Power Supply- Need help which one to buy 


If possible can i get pricing for above and my budget is 40-45k max


----------



## s0rdfish (Oct 7, 2010)

Frds plzz help me bcoz tomorrow only im buying soo waiting for replies frds


----------



## Joker (Oct 7, 2010)

s0rdfish said:


> How is AMD Phenom II X6 1055T ??


i will suggest you to go for this as this is a great processor for your job.



s0rdfish said:


> (plzz suggest me other GP if this is not compatible with motherboard)


every PCIe graphic card is compatible with every motherboard having a PCIe slot.


AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ 9.4k
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4.5k OR MSI 880GMA-E45 @ 5.5k
Seagate/WD 500GB Hard disk @ 1.9k
2*2GB DDR3 1333Mhz Kingston RAM @ 4.6k
Corsair VX450 PSU @ 3.7k (only this)
Cooler Master Elite 430 cabinet @ 2.5k or NZXT Gamma @ 2k
Zotac GTS 450 1GB @ 7.5k
LG DVD Writer @ 1k
BenQ G2220HD @ 7.5k
Logitech keyboard + mouse combo @ 0.5k

Total = 45k.


----------



## s0rdfish (Oct 7, 2010)

Thxx Bro  thn i ill stick with AMD Phenom II X 1055T


----------



## Cilus (Oct 7, 2010)

Rather than going for the AOC 22" full HD, you can also go for BenqG2220HD. It is also a full HD monitor and priced more than 1k less than the AOC one. I personally own it and it is a very good one.
The price of it in Kolkata is 7.3k + 4% tax


----------



## Joker (Oct 7, 2010)

^ important thing...avoid Coolermaster PSUs which most shopkeepers will try to sell. only go for Corsair vx450 as it is the best!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 7, 2010)

change the graphics to msi gts450 cyclone @ 7.8k
corsair cx400w @ 2.7k is sufficient. vx450 is not needed for that config!
avoid that msi mobo. this will allow you to spend some more on another 2gb ram stick @ 2.3k. 6gb will be nice for your work.
avoid seagate. get WD only.


----------



## s0rdfish (Oct 7, 2010)

Thxx cilus for reply soo i ill go for BenqG2220HD


----------



## s0rdfish (Oct 7, 2010)

frds will this price be same in Bangalore bcoz im frm Bangalore


----------



## s0rdfish (Oct 7, 2010)

So frds will is config go well for my Editing software's and Few Games if possible ?

AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ 9.4k
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4.5k 
Seagate/WD 500GB Hard disk @ 1.9k
2*2GB DDR3 1333Mhz Kingston RAM @ 4.6k
corsair cx400w @ 2.7k
Cooler Master Elite 430 cabinet @ 2.5k or NZXT Gamma @ 2k
msi gts450 cyclone @ 7.8k
LG DVD Writer @ 1k
BenQ G2220HD @ 7.5k
Logitech keyboard + mouse combo @ 0.5k


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 7, 2010)

do changes as i mentioned.


----------



## s0rdfish (Oct 7, 2010)

sorry for my too many questions Plzz dont mind u guys r like guru for me now


----------



## s0rdfish (Oct 7, 2010)

can anybody give me the bangalore (SP Road) pricing for the following items 

AMD Phenom II X6 1055T  
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H 
Seagate/WD 500GB/1TB Hard disk 
2*2GB DDR3 1333Mhz Kingston RAM 
corsair cx400w 
Cooler Master Elite 430 cabinet  or NZXT Gamma 
msi gts450 cyclone 
LG DVD Writer 
BenQ G2220HD 
Logitech keyboard + mouse combo 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 7, 2010)

also remember that corsair cx400w will suffice if you add 95w version of the phenom II x6 1055t otherwise you will need corsair vx450w. ask the shopkeeper that whats the TDP of the phenom II x6 1055t he is selling you then make the decision on the psu.


----------



## s0rdfish (Oct 7, 2010)

This is wat i should ask the shopkeeper right Jaskanwar 

AMD Phenom™ II X6 1055T 125 W --- corsair cx450w 

AMD Phenom™ II X6 1055T  95 W  --- corsair cx400w


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 7, 2010)

yup! you are right..
also if possible in your budget add additional 2gb.


----------



## s0rdfish (Oct 7, 2010)

Sure bro i ill try to add.... will this config be ok for my editing (VFX) and (latest games)


----------



## s0rdfish (Oct 7, 2010)

for AMD Phenom™ II X6 1055T do i need different cooling fan ? or is it ok to run with the same fan which comes in pack ?


----------



## Cilus (Oct 7, 2010)

You don't need any special fan. The stock Cooler is well enough for all the applications. In fact AMD's 6 core processors are having better cooling than their quad core processors. So you don't need to buy anything with it, just the processor


----------



## s0rdfish (Oct 7, 2010)

Thxx Vry Much Cilus


----------



## s0rdfish (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey Frds i got my system Thxx each and everybody who helped me thank u vry much 
(Cilus, Joker, Jaskanwar singh )

Pictures will be uploaded soon  

This is the rig

AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H
Seagate 1TB Hard disk
2*2GB DDR3 1333Mhz Transcend RAM
corsair cx450w
Cooler Master Elite 430 cabinet 
msi gts450 cyclone
Samsung DVD Writer
Dell ST2220M 22inch W HD Monitor with LED 
MicroSoft keyboard + mouse 

( im really really happy with is rig thx frds )

But my main problem is now my 3 months old UPS which is not even giving backup for 1sec also, for old my computer it use to give backup for 5 to 10 mins But for this rig its not giving backup only......   
[ Supercomp UPS 600 Red ]  Supercomp  ]

So Frds please help me .....


----------



## s0rdfish (Oct 9, 2010)

will tht UPS support for my rig or do i need to buy a new one if i need to buy a new one Frds plzz suggest me the cheapest UPS & good one for my rig.... (cheapest Plzz bcoz no money at present  ...... )


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 9, 2010)

first of all, congrats on the purchase. pretty standard rig 

for UPS, get the APC 650VA (will give 5min backup).


----------



## s0rdfish (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks sam.shab for the reply  BTW 650VA is enough ??


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 10, 2010)

it should be enough. cause i having my rig on a 550VA, so 650VA should give you 5min backup.


----------



## s0rdfish (Oct 10, 2010)

AMD Phenom II X6 1055T-- Rs.9200
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H -- Rs.6000
Seagate 1TB Hard disk-- Rs.2700
2*2GB DDR3 1333Mhz Transcend RAM-- Rs.3800
corsair cx450w-- Rs. 3500
Cooler Master Elite 430 cabinet-- Rs.2739
msi gts450 cyclone-- Rs.7800
Samsung DVD Writer-- Rs.875
Dell ST2220M 22inch W HD Monitor with LED-- Rs.8300
MicroSoft keyboard + mouse--Rs.800

Total Rs.45,714
Vat 5% Round off Rs. 2,285

Total Rs.48,000


----------

